# Getting started with the new DGT6000



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Guys, I have a couple of questions.

I fired up the DGT6K last night for the first time. Part of the owner's manual says I need to 'bleed' the automatic transmission. 
It tells me to pull out the pin so that the tranny is disengaged, then put it in fwd for 5 seconds, then rev for 5 seconds. The problem is, I cannot get the lever to move into the fwd or rev position while that pin is pulled out? Anyone know why? And do I really need to do this step?

Also, I attached the manual sleeve hitch, no problemo. However, I noticed that there is a lot of free play side to side. It seems the 3 clevis pins do not hold tight and therefore the hitch is sloppy. Have I assembled something wrong, or is there usually a lot of free play?

thanks
SnowMower


----------



## dgt6000/54 (May 27, 2004)

Are you setting in the tractor seat and disengaging the park brake first? I don't know how necessary it is but i did it anyway.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

It just occured to me I may have been stepping on the brake at the same time. (duh!)

I am used to driving the manual LTX1000 six speed. Probably something just that dumb.

thanks
have a nice weekend.
SnowMower.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea it wont go into gear with the brake on at least mine wont.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l would'nt know my brakes are rusted up because l never use them


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Taking some getting used to NOT using the brakes. Causing some whiplash. :dazed: 

Here she is ...












Was fooling around last night in the driveway. I know I've gotta get some weight on the back to really be effective, but it was just fun to play.

SnowMower

(once again, the VCR flashes 12 o'clock, 12 o'clock. If anyone can make this appear, I would appreciate it.)


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice snowmower. How are you liking that 54" deck?


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Is this better?
<img src=http://img71.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/Jam114.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good snowmower its nice to have fun isnt it.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

So far I am loving it.

Thanks Stewart!

PSRumors, I am about to make you and most of the other fellas cry. I have NOT even fired up the deck yet.  

Oddly, the wife if not real happy about me having 2 tractors, and even though this one is for "business", I am not feeling the love and support I was hoping for ... seems too much seat time for me equals too little free time for her (kids).

Oh well, I gotta tell ya, I'm gonna enjoy this.  

SnowMower


----------



## Bruceman (Jul 28, 2004)

On the subject of that sleeve hitch. I have one and the clevis pins are a joke. Take them off and get a length of round bar stock (I welded to bolts together back to back, 15.5" long) so it extends out of either hole, put a washer on either side of the draw bar and drill holes in each end for clips. This resulted in a nice fit for me and it puts pressure straight back instead of pulling in from the corners. Thats just one way to do it.


----------

